# Gold Prospecting Southern Utah



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

You could say I've been bitten by the Gold Bug and have been diagnosed with full blown gold fever. So much so that I lose sleep,(just as bad as hunting deer or elk hunting) cant shut up about it. Well to be honest live sleep and sometimes eat(goldschlager) GOLD!!!! All my vacations now revolve around prospecting and soon even hunting will follow where the gold is.
I'm starting a youtube channel on my prospecting adventures and will soon have more content to upload. I would be really thankful if anyone interested would subscribe to my channel. Feel free to ask any questions if you have any. The picture posted is from about 8 buckets of dirt and the quick video is just what i was seeing on my sluice indicator mat. *My youtube is Tigersblood2win if you'd like to subscribe to my channel*. I should have some interesting videos uploaded in the next while since water will be present on the claim within the next month.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't let the Hoffman's find out about all that gold. -O,-


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> Don't let the Hoffman's find out about all that gold. -O,-


lolz "They couldn't find gold in a jewelry store"
plus its "too hot" down here for tinhorns to be pannin' diggings.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always thought that would be a fun hobby. I knew a young man who used to have some success somewhere up AF Canyon, though I'm not sure on specifics. I have an uncle who has a claim in N. California. Like you, all his trips seem to include mining/rock hounding of some sort. Hope you find the mother lode... or at lest enough flecks to keep it fun and interesting!:smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My dad and grand father were miners so it is also in my blood. 

Usually the best that I ever did was to put a few bucks into my pocket over a weekend, but at most all it did was pay for the weekend trip if I was lucky.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

AF CYN said:


> I've always thought that would be a fun hobby. I knew a young man who used to have some success somewhere up AF Canyon, though I'm not sure on specifics. I have an uncle who has a claim in N. California. Like you, all his trips seem to include mining/rock hounding of some sort. Hope you find the mother lode... or at lest enough flecks to keep it fun and interesting!:smile:


mary ellens gulch up af cyn is open to sluicing and panning to the public and you can find some gold, just remember the difference between fools gold and real gold is the weight, real gold stays pretty solid in the pan.. lots of pyrite up there!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> My dad and grand father were miners so it is also in my blood.
> 
> Usually the best that I ever did was to put a few bucks into my pocket over a weekend, but at most all it did was pay for the weekend trip if I was lucky.


Kalifornski has some good gold!! ive got a buddy that lives up there that i visit from time to time, thats all he does is gold mine on his claim. pretty chunky stuff up there!!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Also watch out AF CYN....the fever is real!!! if you ever do want to check it out ive got just about every piece of prospecting equipment from sluices to trommels to dredges and can show you where and how to find it =)

I'm currently looking for a claim to buy right now, just haven't found one quite yet that i like. its between colorado, idaho, and northern california. probably going to start hunting wherever the claim ends up to lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Finding a filing for a claim is a full time project. And I am sure the once you find a good spot you should be able to make wages but it isn't always golden. 

It is funny on the show Gold Rush where they tell you just how much gold they pull out of the ground and how much it is worth. They never do tell you how much they spend on equipment and maintenance to get that gold out of the ground even on that large of a scale.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah i know, ive been at it for 3 years now. ive got a couple buddies that only gold mine for work...its no easy task. theres a ton of laws, but in my eyes worth the challenge.8)


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Did i mention one of my buddies is Ben, from Devils Canyon on Discovery? not to name drop or anything lol


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

also if anyone ever would like to learn to pan gold im always willing to help teach. my little 4yo cant get enough. guess the apple doesnt fall far from the tree haha


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

in the last four buckets i ran i found the biggest piece ive found in utah dirt so far.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

backyard prospecting at its finest


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Groganite said:


> lolz "They couldn't find gold in a jewelry store"
> plus its "too hot" down here for tinhorns to be pannin' diggings.


I love that show. Its pretty cool to watch guys on a modern treasure hunt. But by golly, Todd Hoffman makes the worst business decisions I have ever seen.

I am amazed that some of the guys have stuck it out with him honestly.

Good luck in your search. May the gold gods smile upon you and bless you with nuggets the size of acorns.


----------

